# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Hot Springs Vanguard VV

## anthonygoodwin

Hello all, I am brand new to the hot tub world as I was just given an older model (2005) Vanguard hot tub. I have a couple questions that hopefully some of you can help me with or at least point me in the right direction. Ive been scouring the interwebz the last couple weeks educating myself in the general knowledge of these things and on my unit specifically. Which has proven to be harder than I thought for this older unit.

First question- The power and ready lights are flashing. From the research I have done this is due to a couple things. Filters are clean and the 2 temp sensors on the heater all looked good. No buildup. I also took the heater control board off to check for a bad(burnt) spot and everything looked fine to me. Hooked everything back up as it was, flipped the breaker and bam, the heater light was on and it start heating the tub. I set the temp to 100 and left it alone for several hours. Here is where my second question comes in.... When I turn on the Jets (jet 1, jet 2 or jet 2 on high) they will only run for a minute or so before cutting off. After about a minute they will cut back on. I added some hot tub cleaner to the water thinking maybe there was major buildup in the lines causing the pumps to get hot and cut off but after a couple days its still doing the same thing and not getting better. 

The heater, both pumps and motors were replaced in 2016. Since the replacements, the hot tub has not been used. its been on with the recirculation pump running and water maintained. Just never sat in and used if that makes sense.

Any advice what to try or do is greatly appreciated!

----------

